# List of melamine contaminated foods....



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

I know this is a Health issue and also a Nutrition issue but I also think it would be good to post this where others can read it....

PLEASE read this list to keep you and your family safe!!!

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2008/1...312/572/622867


----------



## toastqueen (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay, I'm a little confused. Are these products just those that are made in China, or made anywhere as they may contain ingredients from China?
Thanks for the link.

_"The following are food products reported to be tainted with Melamine and you should avoid these food products for the time being:

Products Recalled - Melanine Contaminated

BAIRONG GRAPE CREAM CRACKERS
DOVE H/NUT ALM & RAISIN CHOC
DOVE HAZELNUT CHOC
DOVE MILK CHOCOLATE
Dreyers Choc Cake Ice Cream 887ml_ (Edys on the East Coast)_
Dreyers Choc Cake Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Cookie & Cream Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Cookie & Cream Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Mint Chip Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Mint Chip Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Rocky Road Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Rocky Road Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Strawberry Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Strawberry Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Toast Almond Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Toast Almond Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Vanilla Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Vanilla Ice Cream 887ml
DUTCH LADY STER M LF BANANA
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF PLAIN
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF CHOC
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF SBERRY
DUTCH LADY STER M LF HNYDEW
DUTCH LADY STER M LF HNYDEW
DUTCH LADY STER MILK PLAIN
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF CHOC
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF SBERRY
DUTCH LADY STER M LF BANANA
FIRST CHOICE CALCIUM SESAME CRACKERS
FIRST CHOICE CALCIUM SALTINE CRACKERS
FIRST CHOICE CALCIUM S ONION CRACKERS
FIRST CHOICE CALCIUM SEAWEED CRACKERS
GINBIS IMAL BUTTER BISC
GINBIS PARTY ANIMAL SEAWEED BIS
GINBIS PARTY ANIMAL CNUT
GINBIS ANIMAL BISCUIT
Koala Cocoa Biscuit 40g
Koala Cocoa Biscuit 40g
KRAFT OREO WAFER STICKS 18S
KRAFT OREO WAFER STICKS 5S
KRAFT OREO W/STICK WH CHOC 18S
KRAFT OREO W/STICK WH CHOC 5S
Lotte Koala Cocoa Funpack 210g
Lotte Koala Cocoa Funpack 210g
M & M Chocolate Peanut 200g
M & M Chocolate Peanut 200g
M&M CHOC CANDIES PLAIN%
M&M CHOC CANDIES PEANUT%
M&M CHOC CANDIES-PLAIN
M&M CHOC CANDIES-PEANUTS
M&M FUNSIZE MILK
M&M FUNSIZE PEANUT
M&M Chocolate Candies Plain 200g
M&M Chocolate Candies Plain 200g
MEIJI UJIKINTOKI 2978
MEIJI UMAKABO CHOCOLATE
MEIJI FAMILY PACK-GREEN TEA
MEIJI CHESTNUT & REDBEAN
MENTOS BOTTLE YOGHURT PROMO PK
MENTOS BOTTLE YOGHURT
Monmilk BREAKFAST MILK MALT
Monmilk BREAKFAST MILK WALNUT 6S
Monmilk BREAKFAST MILKMALT 6S
Monmilk CHOCOLATE MILK 6S
Monmilk COFFEE MILK 6S
Monmilk HI CAL LOW FAT
Monmilk HI CAL LOW FAT MILK
Monmilk HI CAL LOW FAT MILK 6S
Monmilk HI CAL MILK
Monmilk HI CAL MILK 6S
Monmilk MILK DELUXE 12S
Monmilk PURE MILK
Monmilk PURE MILK
Monmilk PURE MILK 6S
MonmilkBREAKFAST MILK WALNUT
NABISCO IN A BISKIT CHICKEN
NESTLE NES D/STICK MINI VANILLA
NESTLE NES DISTICK MINI CHOCO
NESTLE MILK & BERRY STARS CRL
NO FRILLS WAFER BLUEBERRY
NO FRILLS WAFER CHOCOLATE
NO FRILLS
WAFER PEANUT
Orion Fresh Pie 138g
Orion Fresh Pie 138g
Orion Tiramisu 138g
Orion Tiramisu 138g
PEI TIAN CREAM BISCUIT
Rabbit Milk Sweet 150g
SILANG NATURAL OAT CRACKER
Snicker Candies Funsize 240g
Snicker Candies Funsize 240g
SNICKERS PEANUT CHOCOLATE%
SNICKERS SNACKSIZE BARS PNUT 5
TAKE ONE BABY BITES 24S
TAKE ONE BABY BITE CK VG
TAKE ONE BABY BITE CARROT
Vitasoy Chocolate Drink 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Chocolate Drink 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Melon Soya Bean Milk 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Melon Soya Bean Milk 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Q Soya Milk 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Q Soya Milk 4s 125ml
WANT WANT MILK CANDY
Want Want Flavoured Milk 250ml
Yili Hi Cal Low Fat Milk 1L
Yili Hi Cal Low Fat Milk 6s 250ml
Yili Hi Cal Milk 1L
Yili Hi Cal Milk 6s 250ml
Yili Pure Milk 1L
Yili Pure Milk 6s 250ml
Youcan Masterbean Multipack
Youcan Passion Multipack
Youcan Silk Sliced and Passion Strawberry
Youcan Stawberry Multipack
Youcan Traditional Sesame Multipack 4s
Youcan Unusual Multipack 4s_


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toastqueen* 
Okay, I'm a little confused. Are these products just those that are made in China, or made anywhere as they may contain ingredients from China?
Thanks for the link.

This list includes those that are made in China and elsewhere like Europe or the US. Many, many companies get there milk derived products from China, quite scary. But that'snot to say that EVERYTHING from a specific company is contaminated but I'm not going to chance it either.

There are other articles about this that mention how the FDA is now allowing a small portion of melamine in our food supply so as not to cause a huge scare









This is a thread here on MDC that has more articles to read up on.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=981338


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been eating a LOT of Dove milk chocolate this past week (have my period). I am so not happy.

What effect/symptoms does the contamination cause?


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
I've been eating a LOT of Dove milk chocolate this past week (have my period). I am so not happy.

What effect/symptoms does the contamination cause?

Does the package say what plant it is from? I bet your OK









This site has a list of symptoms.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't have the package anymore. They are long gone.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

this sucks for Halloween







the one time of year I let myself really eat a ton of this crap


----------



## MamaBear21107 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276* 
this sucks for Halloween







the one time of year I let myself really eat a ton of this crap









:


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

But I love Dove Chocolate!!! And besides, the little sayings inside the foil brighten my mood...


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

Baci chocs have the little papers inside the wrappers with sayings on them also. Yummmmm, they are so delish


----------



## Paige CPM (Jun 28, 2004)

For Halloween we go to Target and buy party favours...cheep and cool... and hand them out ... kids are a bit confused but they like the little toys.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2008/NEW01896.html
here is some more info, maybe not updated as well as it could be.

I know that the FDA is not the most trustworthy of sources as it is sure to have some bias. but I do find it rather frightening that their recall site has listed 23 recalls for food alone in the last 30 days!
yikes!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

HA! Talk about the FDA...I used to work in Pharmaceutical Litigation (plaintiff's side) and we had an ongoing joke- we'd say "Don't worry, the FDA approved it!" They're not the most reliable source for safety that's for sure.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moved to Family Safety


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

wow we don't intake ANYTHING on that list! phew!


----------



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

I heard that Trader Joe's sources a lot of food and/or ingredients in China....I'm not living in the U.S. but my mom says that she is no longer going to shop there.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

now THAT would be very bad for us! i know they used to but i was told they are no longer but would love to know more!


----------



## snomnky (Jul 9, 2006)

I am confused as well, if these products are recalled, then they won't be available for purchase at the present time, or I am missing something?


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BohoMama* 
I heard that Trader Joe's sources a lot of food and/or ingredients in China....I'm not living in the U.S. but my mom says that she is no longer going to shop there.

If you looked into it more you would see that they no longer carry single-ingredient items from China as of April 1st of this year. An article here can tell you more. But they still have some products that do have some ingredients made in China...and sadly most large stores do as it seems near impossible to get away from that. But they are the only large chain that has dropped China for single-ingredient items, more than any other chain is committed to doing.

Even Whole Foods...which so many people blindly shop at w/out a second thought...outsources food from China.

Quote:

Other chains won't be following Trader Joe's lead. Whole Foods Market said in a statement that it was "in a different situation" when it came to products from China.

"We don't carry them in our fresh meat, seafood or produce departments and we offer a very, very small amount in our grocery department," the Austin, Texas-based seller of natural and organic groceries said. Whole Foods added that it didn't make sense "to stop the progress we have made with sourcing select high-quality products for our private-label brands that come from China and other global partners."

Likewise, El Segundo-based Fresh & Easy Neighborhood Market, the Trader Joe's competitor owned by British grocer Tesco, said it would continue to sell food imported from China
So if you stop shopping at Trader Joes, which seems to be the only large chain grocery store who stopped buying most products from China...what does that leave you with? Especially those of us who don't have small local natty food near us.


----------



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 

So if you stop shopping at Trader Joes, which seems to be the only large chain grocery store who stopped buying most products from China...what does that leave you with? Especially those of us who don't have small local natty food near us.

Thanks for the info, I will pass it on to my mom and her friends. But to answer your question, IMO if you are committed to healthy eating there is no reason to buy processed, multi-ingredient foods. So kudos to TJ if they have at least stopped selling the single-item Chinese products. But even in a regular supermarket wouldn't there be, say, flour, butter, beans, and so on that are not MIC? And don't foods have to be labeled with country of origin? (In the EU they do). Or am I out of touch from not having lived in the US recently, and even basic items are also being imported and not labeled?


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

A law just passed (COOL) at the end of September for meats to label the country of origin and I think some produce as well. But it is considered "processed" if you buy a bag of peas w/ carrots and that doesn't have to list..especially if it is bought in bulk and processed by a US company, only that company would be listed. So not all foods that are processed are things like Doritos and can have ingredients in them from other places. But a bag of peas alone is not considered processed and would list the country of origin.

As much as I am committed to eating whole and natty foods...w/ a family of 7 there are times where we buy non whole foods (like tomato sauce even is considered processed..salsa...etc) and I appreciate that TJ's is taking a step forward in the right direction when it comes to MIC.


----------



## ricemom3 (Jan 29, 2008)

It is great that Trader Joe's is doing that. Unfortunately, we don't have one here. In fact, before coming here, I had never even heard of them. I guess, I buy local and really research first. Yikes, now even grocery shopping is becoming a job.







:


----------

